# Deleting A Thread



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Now impossible to unignore a thread. Try and I get this






There's a new feature down the right-hand side, that allows you to mark which threads you want to ignore.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

Having nothing else to do I played around. If you go in to your Profile at the bottom of the right hand list is Ignore. Click this and you can see all that is on ignore. To the right of each is a dustbin symbol. Click this to unignore.

I agree using the screenshot option doesn't work and just comes up with the "oooops" message but I've got used to seeing that around the forum this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2020)

@classic33 I had that, too. It doesn't delete the thread, just your request to ignore/unignore.
Strange and confusing way of doing it, eh!!

Try it on a thread you really don't want to see.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Wording now changed.


----------



## Shaun (2 Dec 2020)

Thanks for reporting; as you've noticed I changed the wording so it makes more sense.


----------

